# Aggressive Africans?



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm new to african cichlids, I have a pair of red peacocks, but Im looking for something a bit more aggressive. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

kennyi are the most aggressive african cichlid I have, males are yellow, females blue with black bars. do not keep two males together, sometimes though, you can keep males together if they grew up together in a large tank. if you want more info, just let me know...


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have seen a Nimbochromis venustus (Tropical Freshwater Aquarium Fish: Venustus Cichlid) eat a auratus.

I use to have a bumblebee cichlid that was the meanest fish i have had personally but the venustus seams meaner

also if you feed live food your fish will be more aggressive


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

my dominant venustus is noticably larger than my dominant kennyi, but the kennyi is so aggressive, the venustus vurtually leaps out of the tank if he is even chased. Kennyi vs. venustus, kennyi takes the cake every time. (unless the venustus can eat the kennyi...)


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for replies guys, sounds like the Kennyi is a great fish to keep. How are they breeding?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

The kennyi tends to be one of the first in the tank to hybridize with other species, in fact, my dominant male has bred with my female red zebra cichlid about 4 times! I saved one brood, and they are about an inch long. some are orange, and when the sun hits them, they shine blue stipes. the others look like baby kennyi, but are dark navy blue, without iridescents.

if you have female kennyi with the males, they breed just like other Malawi cichlids/mbuna, but very easily. the male will "dance" in front of the female by flaring his fins and shivering his body/fins. if she is impressed, she will clamp her fins in submission and follow him to his 'spot', be it a rock or cave. when she lays the eggs, she picks them up in her mouth for incubation. if she is removed to her own tank, she will eventually spit out fully formed fry after approximately 21 days without eating and guide them around the tank for a time after. she will even scoop them up into her mouth at the first sign of danger. if in a community tank though, she will hold them even after her normal time, then release them to their own devises, usually being eaten by the other tankmates unless given sufficient hiding and their fare share of food. 

Kennyi are very aggressive, yet easy to care for an breed. good luck!!!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I picked up 4 Kenni's. I got 1 male, and 3 females.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

wow, that was quick! how big are they? with 1 male and 3 females, you may get babies out your ears!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope i do get babies out my ears. Me and a buddy are breeding a few dif fish now, and we have set up an account with a local store here that said he will buy whatever cichlids we can breed for him. 


they are all about 3" and there colors are full. I will try and get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

great!!! keep us updated! good luck!


----------

